# Marks out of 10...



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

How do you rate your MK3?

For me it's a solid 9. 1.8T coupe, black, folding mirrors, rear sensors, heated seats.

Pros: Still feels special. Inside and out looks great. Dealer would score less. Practically is excellent, handling is really impressive, the 1.8T is loosening up nicely. Alcantara seats are among the best I've ever had in any car. Gearbox is quick and precise.

Cons: None really, twitchy seatbelt, and my mistake of not adding the tech pack. The day to day struggle of keeping a black car clean. If I'm being really picky, the flat bottom steering wheel looks fantastic but it's not as good as a round wheel at times. Heated seats don't feel toasty, more like a gentle warming sensation.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Good question.

I own a white TT Sport 2.0, DSG with tech & sound packs.

Being an graphic designer in my past, UX/UI designer and a visual purist in present, I simply can't find any other car I would wish to own.

It is not the fastest car out there neither it is more fun to drive than its rivals. But it is an absolutely unique integrity of petrol car, modern technology and visual purity (if debadged). It is not completely perfect, as the 'S-Tronic' label on the gear lever looks vulgar and spoils everything, but, believe me, there is simply no alternative to this car around.

It would be difficult for me to rate this car because as a) I realise it could be improved b) I admit there are lots of people whose values may be different с) there is no better alternative to use as a benchmark, in my opinion, if judging the car as a whole.

The main points making the TT so special for me are:
- steering and dynamics
- visual aesthetics 
- essential minimalism
- intuitive and tactile controls
- B&O audio system quality
- navigation display / virtual cockpit experience
- build quality
- it feels up to date which is quite rare in the automotive world


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I would say, 
seats, 9 (I didn't find my correct position but are great anyway)
virtual cockpit 7 come on, it's stunning but it's most marketing than realty..lag, limited option, bug (all thing we talked about)
design, 10 I love the TT and it perfectly fit to me!
engine, 9 super tested tfsi, reliable, powerful, just the turbo is not perfect, see the difference of lag between TT and TTs just for instance..but we can't ask everything
boot, 9 very big and with seats down, any person say wooooooah! I put the snowboard, the bike..everything!
fuel consumption, 9,5 since the power is quite big, there are many cars with less power and bigger fuel consumptions!!
traction, 8,5 I understand Audi saves money but this different kind of quattro it's bit a shame..but very effective anyway, I drive it on the average of twice a week from next month until march
if the price counts, I won't write it otherwise the average will drop ahah but regards magnetic ride, B&O, matrix are very impressive, useful and worth the price.

approx total, it's my 3rd TT (all different), I'm sad that I'll back again in Porsche in few years but the TT is a must have! doesn't have a real vote!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

TTS: 
offset wheels 1, 
price 7, 
power 8, 
interior 9, 
enjoy from drive 10 ...


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> How do you rate your MK3?
> 
> For me it's a solid 9. 1.8T coupe, black, folding mirrors, rear sensors, heated seats.
> 
> ...


My dealer experience is OK otherwise agree with your comments. Am happy with white - seems to get dirty gracefully. Never had the twitchy seatbelt thing but I do get the choppy accelerator thing. Other than that, big smiles.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

7.5

Pros:
Pretty quick, and good fun to drive.
Looks great inside and out
All the toys and tech you'd expect in a new car
Build quality
Low running costs

Cons:
Turbo lag
Stereo doesn't turn off when you turn the car off
Automatic parking sensor activation
Purchase price and depreciation
DSG fart
Turbo lag - worth mentioning twice as it's my one true "con", the others are minor.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The stereo not turning off with the engine is very odd. On our Mini you press the start switch a second time to turn off the music. I'm not sure what Audi were thinking. Then there is the heartbeat, again, a bit odd.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Really like:
The Haldex quattro.
The handling and speed.
The DSG fart.
The Soundaktor.
The steering wheel and feel of the car.
The interior is stunning.
The seats - comfy, adaptable and beautifully designed.
Neck heater is a great touch.
Everyone thinks it's an R8, which is £80k more expensive.

Don't like:
Traffic info came on again for no reason.... "da da daaaa da.... aaahh"
Roadsters are freezing cold in winter when entering cabin.
Maps has a lot of incomplete addresses and it took me down that bus lane in Lewisham - £60 for me.
Really needs a touchscreen central display for maps, I find the central control button hard to use and I just want to pinch to use maps. Entering letters and numbers isn't intuitive and 1 and I don't seem to be distinguishable. 
Fuel consumption isn't great, but that's not why I bought it.

9/10.
Previous front wheel drive mark2 s-line was a 7/10.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's a shame most of the things you like Sherry, I don't have... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> 1. Everyone thinks it's an R8, which is £80k more expensive.
> 
> 2. Roadsters are freezing cold in winter when entering cabin.
> 
> ...


Interesting...

1. Really? Doubt it...

2. Surely cabin same temp when getting in as coupe? Temperature would equalise overnight..

3. Mmm, not really an excuse. Was on the M3 last week and my Garmin was showing 70 as limit but signs said 50. Down to driver where you go and how fast.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll give mine 9/10. Thought my Mk2 coupe was good but this is much better.
Works really well as a roadster. Losing the roof does not affect the handling or cause shaking / rattles.
Looks beautiful with the roof down. The interior is fabulous especially with the grey leather S Sport seats which are really comfy and adjustable.
Great handling and very nice to drive.
The tech stuff is very clever and original but somehow I'm not that blown away by it. But its good. And fun to play with some of the stuff - like putting the roof or wind deflector or spoiler up and down. 
Yeah the radio not going off is a pain at times - no key to turn off the ignition these days. You can hit the Volume knob to silence it but you then have to press it again later to restart MMI.
I specced my car as I wanted it and I'm very happy with it all. I have asked myself a few times if there anything I would have changed or ordered extra and pretty well the answer, for me, is No.



sherry13 said:


> Entering letters and numbers isn't intuitive and 1 and I don't seem to be distinguishable.


Try starting a "1" with the up-tick. For "I" do a small "i" with a dot over it. Works every time for me. There again being left handed makes using the touch pad a lot easier.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Everyone thinks it's an R8, which is £80k more expensive.
> ...


1. Yeh - lots do. Oh wait, no - I was lying to you....

People don't really know cars. It's like at election time - people evidently don't really know politics, either.

People shout "oh look, the R8". And people I know have thought it was one too. Makes me laugh. Hence saying the above.

2. Yeh, it feels colder in the roadster. That's why I wrote that. About it being colder.

3. This was a topic a while ago - busy London traffic, night time, roadworks everywhere, poorly marked junction right around a corner. It's not an excuse - but it is sometimes hard and having a satnav confidently saying it's all OK - doesn't help.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> I'll give mine 9/10. Thought my Mk2 coupe was good but this is much better.
> Works really well as a roadster. Losing the roof does not affect the handling or cause shaking / rattles.
> Looks beautiful with the roof down. The interior is fabulous especially with the grey leather S Sport seats which are really comfy and adjustable.
> Great handling and very nice to drive.
> ...


Thanks - yes, I will try that! My handwriting is also terrible which probably doesn't help.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

sherry13 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > sherry13 said:
> ...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Double whammy!!! Convertibles always feel colder in the winter and the heated seats are like having a mouse blow on your lower back.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

4433allanr said:


> Double whammy!!! Convertibles always feel colder in the winter and the heated seats are like having a mouse blow on your lower back.


Haha yeh I can't delete double posts on the app, which is what I use. Maybe I should close the roof at night  
Heated seats seem OK for me, but I understand they used to be better on previous models. I remember the ones on the Volvo 340 GL my dad had used to be like a furnace.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Double whammy!!! Convertibles always feel colder in the winter and the heated seats are like having a mouse blow on your lower back.
> ...


Haha, I can't stop the app turning pics through 90 or 180 degrees.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I remember leaving the top down on an MG in Oxford years ago, came back to find a student asleep in it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Double whammy!!! Convertibles always feel colder in the winter and the heated seats are like having a mouse blow on your lower back.
> ...


Apols, if roof left down overnight would have to clear frost from seats and instruments, so agree would be colder


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

4433allanr said:


> How do you rate your MK3?
> 
> For me it's a solid 9. 1.8T coupe, black, folding mirrors, rear sensors, heated seats.
> 
> ...


I'll go 9/10 for different reasons:

Pro's: driving position - perfect; seats - excellent (alcantara in mine); looks; performance; steering/handling/ride are all a big improvement over mk2; interior is fantastic and I love the flat bottom steering wheels in fast Audis; build quality; B&O is superb; practicality - I can get all my gear for a weekends carp fishing into it

Cons: all pretty minor, but I have never been overly keen on my TTS wheels - maybe should have gone for 20's...; the numerous glitches - traffic announcements that won't turn off/ star * button on steering wheel work intermittently/keeps sending my media back to the first track; virtual dash is too bright at night - even on lowest setting; telephone menu/function leaves a lot be desired; water pouring into the boot every time I open the tailgate after it has been raining; finally, that gap between the wheels and the car body - I know I can lower it, but I'm not into modifying cars anymore. My last TTS was OK, so why Audi have given the mk3 TT that 'Allroad' look, I don't know...


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah, i forgot the water in the boot issue, usually after washing the hatch has to be opened slowly to avoid water streaming in.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

R_TTS said:


> Cons:
> Stereo doesn't turn off when you turn the car off


You're kidding? Why on earth not?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

If you press the stop button, the engine stops but stereo keeps playing until you open the door.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

I've had by 2.0 S-line manual petrol coupe for around 6 months now and I would give an overall score of 9 out of 10.
Lovely car to drive with a quality interior and the B&O system is superb.
The only gripes are have are all very minor but for the record they are;

1. Traffic announcements despite being set to 'off'
2. Overly sensitive parking sensors
3. Water that gathers in recess below rear window
4. Grey streaks on paintwork after wet weather from run-off beneath rubber window surrounds; most noticeable beneath rear quarter light (ie just in front of filler cap) and same on nearside. I have Ibis white hence noticeable, anyone else with white paintwork get this?

I repeat these are all very minor issues and I am delighted with my TT.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Piker Mark said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > How do you rate your MK3?
> ...


Man after my own heart. I've bought the roof racks for my rod bags and bivvy but I hadn't tried fitting it all in the car. My * button forgets what it's supposed to do and I have to adjust my dash manually between day and night because it's either too bright during the night or too dim during the day. The water dripping into the boot is a right pain. I've only had it 2 weeks but racked up 600+ miles already.
I've give it an 8. 
Miss the power of the AMG and the above put it down for me.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

datamonkey said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Cons:
> ...


Once you press the ignition button to turn the car off the stereo stays on until you open the door. I just prefer a few moments of quiet to gather my sh*t together before exiting the vehicle.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Is it just me or would it be better for the interior light to come on when you press the stop button instead of when you open the door? 
I sit there in the dark trying to find the house keys and wallet in the dark and then as I'm getting out the car the light comes on. Bit late really.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

That would make sense.


----------



## Exminidriver (Feb 1, 2016)

9 for looks

10 for economy -47mpg. 1.8 roadster!!!!!!!

8 for everything else

Except 1 for the location of the windstopswitch next to handbrake . i"ve done 3 involuntary emergency stops so far !!!!!


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

R_TTS said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > R_TTS said:
> ...


Yup - same for me! Doesn't make any sense!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

waynej46 said:


> Is it just me or would it be better for the interior light to come on when you press the stop button instead of when you open the door?
> I sit there in the dark trying to find the house keys and wallet in the dark and then as I'm getting out the car the light comes on. Bit late really.


Yep! But if it's that bad you could always touch the light to turn it on. 
Also as mentioned elsewhere the radio doesn't turn off when you park up. 
The only answer to both of these is to open the door a notch.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> waynej46 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or would it be better for the interior light to come on when you press the stop button instead of when you open the door?
> ...


It's just basics though. If it's raining I don't want to be sat with the door open whilst I get my laptop and keys. The other one is you go to the car in the dark and unlock it and the lights come on. All good so far but then you close the door and lock it again, without starting it, and the lights turn off straight away. If I need lights on to show me where I'm going when I'm going to the car and after I've parked up, why don't I need them after I've just popped out to get something from it? Yes you could just wait till you're back near the house before locking it but I like to make sure it's locked by trying the door.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Honestly, just pull the door handle gently. The door barely opens at all and the radio goes off, the lights come on and you won't get rained on. 
Yes it's is basics and this shouldn't be necessary but it is an easy work round.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Honestly, just pull the door handle gently. The door barely opens at all and the radio goes off, the lights come on and you won't get rained on.
> Yes it's is basics and this shouldn't be necessary but it is an easy work round.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


Hmm!! :?


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

This thread is a great way to spill my thoughts on my one year old TT. It is my first Audi purchase and comes after a 2 decade love affair with TT. My first experience was a TT Mk1 roadster lapping at 250kph around a vehicle proving ground test loop.

Firstly, I'll confess to living in Australia and some of my comments might apply to local conditions. I purchased a TT S-Line Quattro S-tronic in Ibis White. This is a common colour in OZ as it is cooler and to my reckoning, visibly safer and easier to repair any (knock-on-wood) bingles.

With a small TT carpark in OZ I really appreciated how the local distributor packaged in all the options. Basically I just added B&O and matrix headlights. Fortunately, the local upfitter cracked the reverse parking camera task and this was loaded in under the dealer invoice....works a treat. Frankly, I didn't have to go through the UK 'tick-the-box' ordering dilemma . (Though, your pricing is pretty damn good)

20K kms in and the car is in excellent form. Not a niggle (N&V) or things gone wrong. Engine is like a swiss watch. Really appreciate the TT's 'go-kart' feel but with the quality and technology thrown in. For a sports car, it has the best driving around town manners I have experienced. Some people might like 'quirky', but I appreciate 'leisurely predictability'.

9 out 10 for me.

Things that I'd like to change:
1. For Audi to get on top of the Sportseat issue! (I haven't got the problem, but I live in fear everytime I sit in the vehicle). A real brand killer. Thankfully, Australian consumer legislation is pretty strong and design issues trump vehicle warranties.
2. Offer a space-saver tyre option (like US). There are plenty of backroads hours away from a vehicle tow. 
3. Offer automatic emergency braking. Very common technology in OZ. Offered on budget vehicles and across the VW range. No idea why it was missed on TT Mk3
4. Uncomfortable centre console moulding. There is a 'ridge' line that interferes with my left calf, particularly on longer drives. Obviously, Audi test drives were focused on LHD.
5.Tyre roar. We have a lot of course bluestone asphalt in OZ. My Potenzas drown out much of the B&O performance. I am sure it is the aluminium body at work, but some enhanced sound deadening would be appreciated.
6. Dark oil dipstick. At the risk of being 'petty'....why does the TT have an oil coloured dipstick? Other vehicles I have driven use a shiny steel dipstick.

Irrespective of the above, I still get a smile on face each time I drive!!


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

I still really look forward to getting in to my TTS even after a year. Easily the best car I've ever driven, and the nicest interior I've ever experienced.

Just have the usual gripes about traffic announcements, water in the boot after rain, and broken super sports seats.

So it's a 9/10 for me too.

I have my eyes on the TTRS next year, and one day an R8 (but might need to rob a bank first). :mrgreen:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Loads of "First World" problems being vented in this post? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Loads of "First World" problems being vented in this post? [smiley=argue.gif]


You pay first world money, you expect first world problems


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

waynej46 said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Loads of "First World" problems being vented in this post? [smiley=argue.gif]
> ...


Remember years ago when eastern bloc imports started appearing (normally re-worked old Fiats) a guy at work got new Yugo. He took it back the next day because the front seats were different colours. After contacting the manufacturer the dealer said that they couldn't do anything about it. In Yugoslavia, as it was then, they were so happy to get any new car they didn't worry about such minor issues. :lol:

There were a load more tales about another guy who bought a Polski Fiat.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

9.5/10

Likes
1. Feels nimble and agile (unlike my A5)
2. Manual gearbox a joy to use (no DSG fart for me just smooth revs to the red line with no unnecessary gear changes - brrrmmmmm)  
3. Tech Pack - every other car I get into seems out of date - Sat nav with Google traffic, Google destinations
4. Interior design and materials
5. B&O sound
6. Rear wing control/auto lift
7. Reversing Camera - saved me a few times!!
8. Quattro is awesome in the corners - leaves the Johnny boys behind

Dislikes
1. Boot hatch letting in water when opening after rain - for gods sake how f*cking stupid.
2. Front looks are sharp, rear is still a bit of a fat *ss girl, like the mk2  
3. Huge Volume differential between radio and bluetooth (iphone) music player
4. Rear suspension clock on bumps

Now at 9,000 miles and for a car that hasn't had any real problems, its going for an oil change, fixes and upgrades. I hope they don't mess up the car.

Ian


----------



## BenjaminB (Mar 24, 2016)

ianle said:


> no DSG fart for me
> Ian


My wife's manual farts on hard upshifts. Surely it's the turbo not the DSG?


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

BenjaminB - It certainly makes a nice noise on the clutch release and shift when driven hard, but not the DSG fart I've heard from Stronic cars.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

BenjaminB said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > no DSG fart for me
> ...


My wife farts on hard upshifts too.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ianle said:


> 3. Huge Volume differential between radio and bluetooth (iphone) music player
> 
> Ian


I suffered this, combined with the traffic announcements turning themselves on it was an ear bleeding disaster every time.
What I discovered is this:
In the VC you can set bluetooth input level. Crank this up to max.
On your phone when you are playing audio to the VC crank the phone volume up to max too (this only changes the volume for bluetooth out so doesn't mean everything else gets maxxed too)

After this there shouldn't be any differential.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> BenjaminB said:
> 
> 
> > ianle said:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> BenjaminB said:
> 
> 
> > ianle said:
> ...


It's an age thing!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> ianle said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Huge Volume differential between radio and bluetooth (iphone) music player
> ...


Good shout, I'll try that.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Worked a treat. Thanks.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Worked a treat. Thanks.


Value added 8)


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

one day into ownership and i've experienced the

Dislikes
1. Boot hatch letting in water when opening after rain - for gods sake how f*cking stupid.

:roll:

Apart from that i'll give a proper review after I finish driving like miss daisy to wear it in.

Ta

Migzy


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool, the water in the boot thing annoys everyone.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Great thread BTW

9.5/10 for me.

Likes-
Every option I chose (see sig)

Dislikes- 
Window rubbers screech when opening and closing.
Rainwater from tailgate in boot when lifted.
Exhaust note (although it's growing on me)
Spoiler up at 76mph (how stupid is this)?
Traffic announcements issue.
Normal bulb in glove box.


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

day 3 of ownership and I'm loving it, only 200 more miles till I can rag the hell out of it.

Migzy


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Great thread BTW
> 
> 9.5/10 for me.
> 
> ...


Not had the screeching window issue. Still love the styling of the mark 3. Glad you love it too.


----------



## Drummerboy (Oct 19, 2016)

Overall .... 8/10

Pros - looks, interior gets an 11/10, engine, boot size, deals available
Cons - paintwork I received (swirls/buffer trails), lack of std spec (cruise control & folding mirrors the main 2), service needed after 6 months and 3000 miles. Door/window won't close when car cold/frozen. No option to keep spoiler up.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Interesting, were the swirls put there by the dealer?

Spoiler issue, I would like mine permanently up but the car keeps insisting on lowering it!

Audi may have read your mind as cruise is now standard, as it should be.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

So far, only collected yesterday, 19/11/16, still finding my way around. But the ride quality is, considering that it is on 19" rubber, amazing, so compliant so smooth. Coming from a BMW 335i that did not have sports suspension, the difference is so noticeable. The tyres, Bridgestone's, do roar somewhat on coarse surfaces. Coming to terms with the MMI, will get there. Overall so far 9/10.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Great thread BTW
> 
> 9.5/10 for me.
> 
> ...


----------

